# Should I smoke marijuana if my friend really wants me to?.



## kosta17 (Jul 2, 2010)

I mean, my friend wants to see me get high, and I don't know if I should, he always tells me that I should smoke it, should I do it or not?


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

:no No, absoloutly not. Do not give into peer pressure, ever. However, should you want to sample the substance yourself, the choice is your own.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

If you're curious and want to try it for yourself, I'd say go for it. However, if you'd just be smoking it to satisfy you're friend, I'd say pass. It's never a good idea to do any kind of drug just because someone else wants you to.


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

emerge said:


> If you're curious and want to try it for yourself, I'd say go for it. However, if you'd just be smoking it to satisfy you're friend, I'd say pass. It's never a good idea to do any kind of drug just because someone else wants you to.


This.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

If a friend told you to jump off a bridge would you?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Do it do it do it do it do it.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Smoke it because _you_ want to do it, not because your friend wants you to. If you magically found some weed, would you smoke it at your own free will?

Weed is good stuff though 8)


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

If it's a good friend that you trust then maybe you should at least try it. If you don't like it though be sure not to keep doing it. It's not like heroin where you will be hooked after the first try. It's actually not very addictive at all. You probably won't even like it.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I really can not stand it when a 'friend' tries to force their habits onto another 'friend'.
Peer pressure is not cool.
Do it if you want to; if not, tell your friend to lay off.
It might be fine for them to smoke but if you don't care for it, you shouldn't be pressured to try it.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Isn't it kind of rude not to even try it if your close friend is offering it though?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

shale said:


> Isn't it kind of rude not to even try it if your close friend is offering it though?


Not at all.

Even if they are offended, who cares? If you don't want to try it, don't try it.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Even if they are offended, who cares? If you don't want to try it, don't try it.


He never said he didn't want to, just that he was unsure whether he should or not. You guys are talking about it like it's a hard drug or something. Everybody should get to at least try weed once in their lives. Just for the experience.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

shale said:


> He never said he didn't want to, just that he was unsure whether he should or not. You guys are talking about it like it's a hard drug or something. Everybody should get to at least try weed once in their lives. Just for the experience.


Hey man, I have nothing against marijuana.

But the selling yourself short part? Yeah, not cool.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

feel free to try it, just don't make it too much of a regular thing. I like weed but cant stand potheads


----------



## Catiey (Sep 13, 2009)

If you smoke it your penis will fall off. Do you really want that to happen?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

If you feel like it, go ahead.

If it really makes you uncomfortable, don't.


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

Come ooooooooooon, all the cool kids are doing it :cig

Basically what everyone else said, if you don't want to, don't do it and tell your friend to back off if they press you. If you're curious and you trust your friend and trust where the weed came from, go for it. There's nothing wrong with smoking up morally, I would just suggest you do it inside a comfy place if you can. If your doing it outside you might get paranoid of getting caught.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I wouldn't. Still, you would need the pros and cons.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Don't do it just because your friend does it or is forcing you to do it. If he/she was a good friend, they wouldn't force and just accept it when you don't want to do it. And anyway friends are supposed to tell you not to do it, not do it


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yo for real, man. Do it! Not fitting with the pack is baaaad.:roll


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

As far as I can tell there is no pack of high pressure cool kids trying to force him as they hold him at gun point. It is his friend wanting him to _try_ it, and he is asking whether he should or not.

If your friend wanted you to try going to a new restaurant with him that he likes, to see if you like it, wouldn't you at least do him the honor of trying it? I think some people have been watching a few too many D.A.R.E. commercials.


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

it is a slightly different thing to trying a new restaurant or something though, there may not be many physical health risks, but if your not careful with it it does have the potential to ruin your mental state, especially if you are prone to anxiety


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

No Dewey, get out of here! You don't want apart of this ****!


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Should I jump off a bridge if my friend really wants me to? :roll

Be your own person. Make your own decisions.


----------



## Scottman200 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've smoked it, it's not bad, it gave me a high. But the thing is, I prefer to have those types of experiences without being dependent on a drug for that. I know too many people that do that already, I don't see those people very often anymore.

Mind you, Marijuana is not "bad" per se, but too much of anything can turn bad very quickly.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

I would. 
It's a fun drug, with possible benefits against depression/anxiety and that sort of thing, it's fun, it's safer than beer or cigarettes, it's fun. Did I mention it's fun?

But make your own decision rather than listening to any one person in your life or any one person on this forum. I'd do it because it's an opportunity to experiment rather than from peer pressure.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

VagueResemblance said:


> I would.
> It's a fun drug, with possible benefits against depression/anxiety and that sort of thing, it's fun, it's safer than beer or cigarettes, it's fun. Did I mention it's fun?
> 
> But make your own decision rather than listening to any one person in your life or any one person on this forum. I'd do it because it's an opportunity to experiment rather than from peer pressure.


Yeah, but is it _fun_?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

shale said:


> Yeah, but is it _fun_?


It's _fun_ if you're doing something fun on it.


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> It's _fun_ if you're doing something fun on it.


Luckily as soon as you smoke it your idea of fun becomes sitting there staring into space. You can't lose.


----------

